
A Man Just Acquired Hard Drive full of Apple Secrets Documents - server102
http://prohackingtricks.blogspot.com/2011/09/man-just-acquired-hard-drive-full-of.html
======
pavel_lishin
I'm surprised he didn't find it in a bar.

~~~
server102
i can't just imagine how cappuccino could be so careless like this.

------
pikodu
i bet am never gonna hand that over to Jobs.

